# Geocommunicator Interactive Map Help



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Does the geocommunicator tool map http://www.geocommunicator.gov/blmMap/Map.jsp?MAP=SiteMapper show city boundaries? Like if I wanted to see the city boundaries of say Draper, is there a way to see this on the tool or will I need to go to the City of Draper to do this (I'd love for this to be accesible on this tool).

Thanks


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

It used to show everything you could imagine, but in May they got rid of a bunch of stuff and now it only shows BLM. I have made several calls and complaints. That used to be the best program for maps in the world. You couldn't pay for a better system. Now it's just a good BLM finder, thats about it.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

its all still there, you just have to use the right layers.


----------

